# goats got into Fescue seed



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2013)

We moved our goats the other day to an area where we have a stall that is packed full of stuff... don't know how they did this but they got into it and ate tall fescue seed.

One doe is due in days, another in June, and altogether  6 does are in the area... don't know who it was we did see 2 of the goats in there.

This is poisonous what do I do???????


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 24, 2013)

Gosh, I am not sure on Fescue.  My first reaction is that 1) administer activated charcoal 2) offer as much water as they will drink 3) keep them moving around 4) get some banamine into them

I am going to go check on something and be back...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 24, 2013)

Found this from Cornell but is is for horses....

Treatment of Fescue Toxicity
Some of the available drugs include:

    domperidone 
    perhenazine
    reserpine


From Tennessee Meat Goats on pregnant goats and fescue toxicity...

Goat producers are learning that pregnancy-related problems in goats eating Tall Fescue are remarkably similar to those of other species. Problems include:

1) Does passing their kidding due dates by as much as ten days or even more.

2) Does with little or no milk. Some does never develop an udder.

3) Contractions so weak that the doe requires human assistance in delivering her kids.

4) Placentas so thick that the kids cannot get out unless the producer tears it open.

5) Unusually thick umbilical cords that are tough to break.

6) No cervical dilation at all in some does.

7) Kids are too large . . . probably because of prolonged gestation. . .. also requiring producer intervention to deliver them alive.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Pearce.

Ugh! I just went back and checked on them, they are all chewing cud and very PO that we very shining a spotlight around. 
Going to put in a call to one of our vets.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 24, 2013)

Pearce, that is the best I could find too...actually I did not find about using charcoal, but it makes sense.

Southern...let us hope they didn't get too much of it 

These things happen and they are upsetting


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 24, 2013)

I sure hope your goats will be okay.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 25, 2013)

Take a deep breath and relax. It isn't toxic like azaleas, it is something that has to build up in thier system overtime. Many animals graze on it when it is planted with other grasses and do ok. I would be much more worried if they had gotten into the chicken feed.

Here is something I found stuck away in my notes so you can see that it is all about ratio of fescue to other feed. I think that yours will be ok. 

"Supplementing with corn or other feeds also reduces the toxic effects of the endophyte on cattle"


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks babs! I came to the same conclusion... pretty scary though. Daggone goats!

The thread should probably be closed now. Thanks


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 25, 2013)

Phew, so glad to hear that.


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2013)

Closed at the request of the OP.

Glad your goats are doing well Southern.


----------

